# Fishy Friends?



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm on a small debate on giving Fishy some friends.
He has been alone for the year or so that I've had him.
He is in a 3.5 gallon tank.
What fish would go well with him?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

No fish in that size tank, you'd need a 10g or bigger. Shrimp or snails can fit in there though


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> No fish in that size tank, you'd need a 10g or bigger. Shrimp or snails can fit in there though


How should I care for the shrimp or snails?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i don't do anything for my snails! i accidently got one in one of my betta's bags an dnow i literally have 431 of them and i dont do anything with them. they eat what my bettas don't. i don't know about shrimp though.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I believe shrimp you have to buy bottom-feeder pellets for.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

For your tank size I would get a snail. I have a snail (Avon is his name) living with my Guppies and sucker fish and they go toghether GREAT. And they also go calmly with Bettas. So that's a good choice, I think. 


P.S. (Snails are algae eaters. So if you don't have algae in your tank, buy Algae Wafers at your local pet store. If you DO have algae in you tank, he eats it right up!)


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Okay
So if I get a snail is it asexual and reproduce with itself?
I don't wanna get one and then my betta tank is over run with snails and I'd have to keep putting them into my 75 gallon chiclids.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

well some are and some aren't. some lay eggs and some give birth to baby snails.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Fishy Fishy, you can always put them in your 75 when there are too many  Cichlids LOVE them as a snack. You could also get some Assassin Snails to clean them up.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Can you explain which are asexual, lay eggs and birth live?
Thanks for the helpful info!!!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Fishy Fishy, you can always put them in your 75 when there are too many  Cichlids LOVE them as a snack. You could also get some Assassin Snails to clean them up.


What if I just get 1 assassin snail? Will it be okay by itself with my betta?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Common AQ Snails

There are also regular pond snails, they multiply like crazy. I would Mystery Snail/Apple Snail would be the best bet. I have a Pond snail myself. As long as your tanks are clean and you don't overfeed, you shouldnt have a problem with them. Supply and demand right?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

And I've never heard of Betta eating Assassins, maybe harassing them though but that depends on the Betta's personality lol

Assassin Snails


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks alot. I'll look into those snails.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Forget about apple snails, they get quite large and are best in a 10g. I've seen some of the members' apple snails in 10gs on this website, and they really do get big.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Apple snails do, but all the more reason to upgrade tanks  haha


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

So I got 2 mystery snails. Small ones.
They don't seem to be moving much. The place I bought it from just said to plop em in. I did just that and they don't seem to be moving much. They were upside down, so I righted them/they still don't seem to be moving much.
Could my betta be pestering them when I'm not around?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Snails simply dont move much. Keep an eye on them for awhile, and let them adjust to the new water conditions. Remember that snails are huge waste producers, so keep up on those water changes! ^^


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

yes i know they don't move much. So I suppose I'll give them a few days or so.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

*An update on the snails*

Woke up this morning, fed the animals. Brought the dog, cat and guinea pig bowels into the kitchen/lined them up in front of the betta tank (which is next to the pantry).
Filled the bowels, checked my betta tank. Fishy is swimming around, snails have moved. I found the Green Mystery snail on the left side, sucking on the tank wall. And I found the Black Mystery snail on the right side hiding inside one of the plants.
I gave the tank lid a little tap with my nail (lets Fishy know the food is coming) and fed Fishy. Fed the rest of the animals, left the kitchen for 5 mins, came back and I found the green snail sucking on the tank thermometer (thats on the opposite side of where he was). Thought to myself, "WOW! He moved rather quickly"
Left to do more morning stuff, came back in about 10 mins and found the green snail digging around in the gravel in the front. I checked on the black snail/he hasn't moved much. I can see his "body" moving ever so slightly, so I guess he is still alive. But I'm happy atleast 1 snail is settling in.
Here are some photos
























Fishy checking the snail out








MOM!! What is that?!?!


Got any ideas for names?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Mystery snails love fresh blanched vegetables. They need calcium for nice thick shell growth.I feed mine spinach,collard greens,kale,carrots,romaine lettuce,cucumber,zucchini.Just about any vegetable/green blanched. Mine didn't care to much for algae wafers...and they're much more active when fed veggies I think.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Update on Black Snail*

I checked on the tank about an hour or so ago and saw that my black snail is out and about.
He or she looks pretty happy in there. And I am happy that he/or she is FINALLY settling it.
Here are photos, BTW, he/or she will be needing a name as well


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

Littlebittyfish said:


> Mystery snails love fresh blanched vegetables. They need calcium for nice thick shell growth.I feed mine spinach,collard greens,kale,carrots,romaine lettuce,cucumber,zucchini.Just about any vegetable/green blanched. Mine didn't care to much for algae wafers...and they're much more active when fed veggies I think.


 blanched?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Waterbottle2 said:


> blanched?


http://www.ehow.com/how_13887_blanch-vegetables.html
Without the salt.
You really just want to soften the greens/vegetables a littlebit..you don't want them mush though.You could probably use some other method..as long as the veggies are cooled off before you stick them in the tank.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I have an Apple snail in my 10gal, I've had his for about 2-3months and he's not big at all! He;s normal sized. XP

_______________________

Fishy Friends-

Betta's: Tom, Sarah, Shark, Red

Guppies: Trouble, Molly, Claire

Algae Eaters: Avon (snail), Sprite (sucker fish)

Fry: 16 guppy fry :shock:

:blueyay:TheBlueBettaFish:blueyay:


----------

